# Which look



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm going out for a meal next week with family and need help choosing my look

The negitive in me is telling me not to bother even going as I'll look **** in both which us why I need an outsiders view

Do I go rock chick wearing these

WOMENS LADIES WET LOOK LEGGINGS SIZE 8 10 12 14 16 18 (XXL (16-18)): Amazon.co.uk: Clothing

This

Rock Printed T Shirt | Simply Be

With these boots

New Look | New Look Besto Black Studded Lace Up Boots at ASOS

And a leather jacket

Or

Do I go all American girl wearing these

ASOS | ASOS Leggings in Collegiate Print at ASOS

With this

Chicago Cubs Replica Home Jersey XXL: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

This jacket

Inspire Navy and Cream Hudson Baseball Jacket

And some white wedge trainers


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i dont like either, but if i had to choose, id go for the first option. Second one its too......i dunno tbh. I dont like the 'American' look (or how we sterotype them).

Although id ditch the shiny, skin tight trousers, especially i you have weight issues. You'd only draw attention to yourself. Plus they look horrible.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm going out for a meal next week with family and need help choosing my look
> 
> The negitive in me is telling me not to bother even going as I'll look **** in both which us why I need an outsiders view
> 
> ...


Wow! I'd say a definite no to all the baseball type stuff! It's a bit too early 1990's surely?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Well i dont like either, but if i had to choose, id go for the first option. Second one its too......i dunno tbh. I dont like the 'American' look (or how we sterotype them).
> 
> *Although id ditch the shiny, skin tight trousers, especially i you have weight issues. You'd only draw attention to yourself. Plus they look horrible*.


I agree, though didnt want to say! I think for those shiny type leggings, you need to have an amazing figure with long, slim legs.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Well i dont like either, but if i had to choose, id go for the first option. Second one its too......i dunno tbh. I dont like the 'American' look (or how we sterotype them).
> 
> Although id ditch the shiny, skin tight trousers, especially i you have weight issues. You'd only draw attention to yourself. Plus they look horrible.


My OH likes them and the top covers my fat ass

Plus I don't have any other rock chick trousers


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I also agree on the leggings on larger girls - they really don't look nice - especially wet look! *shudders*


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

the shiny pants are a no no unless you have a sylph like figure.which normal women don't have.

how tall are you?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> the shiny pants are a no no unless you have a sylph like figure.which normal women don't have.
> 
> how tall are you?


I'm 5ft2


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just spotted these one one of the pages, go with this choice, they'll get you noticed!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fishnet-Suspender-Tights-in-Black-Womens/dp/B0081SDUGE/ref=pd_sim_ap_10


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I really don't like the look of the wet look leggings tbh
whenever I go out for a meal I wear whatever im comfy in and don't give a crap what people think lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> Just spotted these one one of the pages, go with this choice, they'll get you noticed!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fishnet-Suspender-Tights-in-Black-Womens/dp/B0081SDUGE/ref=pd_sim_ap_10


I've got something similar as it happens lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

you are tiny.

Boots were ok, what about non shiny pants to go with one of the tops?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My OH likes them and the top covers my fat ass
> 
> Plus I don't have any other rock chick trousers


Surely its about what you like, and what you feel comfy in, not other peoples opinions.

My ex liked a lot of cleavage and skin tight tops, but i didnt wander around with my tits hanging out like some bavarian barmaid. I wouldnt have felt comfy, and he respected that, just as i respected the fact he only wore camo/military clothing, even though he looked nice in a suit.

Not all people suit certain looks, due to body shapes etc. No point fighting it, no point constantly attempting it.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Honestly wear whatever you feel comfy in! I wouldn't go out wearing certain clothes to please anyone. If you aren't going anywhere swanky just wear jeans (maybe black) with a nice top and some jewellery.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> you are tiny.
> 
> Boots were ok, what about non shiny pants to go with one of the tops?


Gee thanks, never knew I was small 

The only other leggings I have (and yes it has to be leggings because for one they are comfy and two no other trousers are really rock chick) are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AAFWEO0/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004OOU5DU/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008190LHE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Womens Army Camouflage Print Stretchy Leggings Ladies Plus Size Military Trouser 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 (20/22, Camouflage): Amazon.co.uk: Clothing

ASOS Curve | ASOS CURVE Exclusive Legging With Mono Panel at ASOS

^ wore those last time, don't want to wear them again

ASOS Curve | ASOS CURVE Exclusive Legging With Stars And Stripes at ASOS

ASOS | ASOS Leggings with Over the Knee Mesh Detail at ASOS

And some 3/4 black ones


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Leggings always make me automatically think 'camel toe'.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Surely its about what you like, and what you feel comfy in, not other peoples opinions.
> 
> My ex liked a lot of cleavage and skin tight tops, but i didnt wander around with my tits hanging out like some bavarian barmaid. I wouldnt have felt comfy, and he respected that, just as i respected the fact he only wore camo/military clothing, even though he looked nice in a suit.
> 
> Not all people suit certain looks, due to body shapes etc. No point fighting it, no point constantly attempting it.


I want my OH to find me attractive

I suit no look, that's the problem, apart from trackie bottoms and footy/sports tops 



CavalierOwner said:


> Honestly wear whatever you feel comfy in! I wouldn't go out wearing certain clothes to please anyone. If you aren't going anywhere swanky just wear jeans (maybe black) with a nice top and some jewellery.


I don't wear jeans, don't like them and jewellery is too feminine so I have none


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

for me its hard to imagine what things would look like just based on pictures
only you know what you look and feel good in
what looks nice online may not look nice on, id never buy clothes online tbh unless I was certain a certain style or look suited me and I liked it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Leggings always make me automatically think 'camel toe'.


Which wouldn't be seen in a long top  :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> for me its hard to imagine what things would look like just based on pictures
> only you know what you look and feel good in
> what looks nice online may not look nice on, id never buy clothes online tbh unless I was certain a certain style or look suited me and I liked it


I don't really have much choice to buy online lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Which wouldn't be seen in a long top  :lol:


Could be a sudden gust of wind or an air vent - think: Marilyn Monroe.

Prepare for all eventualities.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leggings *shudders*

I've not worn leggings since I was little and they had the bit that went round your feet.

I hate leggings with a passion (jeggings are even worse!). They do nothing for the figure and most of them go slightly see through when pulled right so not a good look!

Rock chick wins every time for me but black jeans would work so much better.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Could be a sudden gust of wind or an air vent - think: Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Prepare for all eventualities.


Better put a elastic band around myself then lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I want my OH to find me attractive


you have been with him like 8 years I don't think you need to worry about it


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

What's wrong with a pair of nice jeans and a good shirt or Tshirt and a great pair if boots and to top it off your mouse jumper!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Leggings *shudders*
> 
> I've not worn leggings since I was little and they had the bit that went round your feet.
> 
> ...


Don't like jeans especially not when going for a meal and in a hot restaurant!

What exactly are jeggings and how are they different to leggings?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the American leggings! *goes off to buy!*

Go with which you like. I used to wear leggings all the time but not so much now. I need a new wardrobe.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeggings are leggings but with a jean look.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> you have been with him like 8 years I don't think you need to worry about it


12 and yes I really do



piggybaker said:


> What's wrong with a pair of nice jeans and a good shirt or Tshirt and a great pair if boots and to top it off your mouse jumper!





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Don't like jeans especially not when going for a meal and in a hot restaurant!


That's what's wrong with them


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the rock t-shirt and the boots but not the leggings! Do you know where your going for a meal?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't really have much choice to buy online lol


how come? nothing more fun than a day of shopping trying on loadsa clothes and spending money you don't have lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Gee thanks, never knew I was small
> 
> The only other leggings I have (and yes it has to be leggings because for one they are comfy and two no other trousers are really rock chick) are
> 
> ...


first 2 pairs are ok...having stripes down the sides makes your legs look bigger.

I have a different prob to you, I am 6' lol. you are tiny.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Jeggings are leggings but with a jean look.


Oh I see
Interesting


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 12 and yes I really do


12 years :O :O


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

wear what you like.

The thing is with asking so publicly, everyone has there own styles, there own likes and dislikes. I could put a picture of a dress i love and chances are some wouldn't like it. Find something you like and go for it. Aslong as you feel comfy.

Enjoy the meal


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

where are you going for food? 
I love food, I find it more interesting than clothes lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Robnsacha said:


> I like the rock t-shirt and the boots but not the leggings! Do you know where your going for a meal?


All you can eat Indian/Chinese/pizza place



Shadow And Lightning said:


> how come? nothing more fun than a day of shopping trying on loadsa clothes and spending money you don't have lol


Don't have the energy to trail round shops and I doubt they would let my OH in the changing room to help me change lol



lilythepink said:


> first 2 pairs are ok...having stripes down the sides makes your legs look bigger.
> 
> I have a different prob to you, I am 6' lol. you are tiny.


Ooh maybe to first pair for the rock look


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

What about plain black leggings - or plain black trousers, the first top, and the boots?
I think if you have a top with a design, the bottom half should be plain.

I say a big no to the American-y things.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If I were you, I'd wear black jeggings (if you get a decent pair that have a nice cut they can look nice), a black Rock Chick type tee and funky rock chick boots. You will feel and look slimmer in black and the boots and tee shirt will give you the desired Rock Chick look.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> 12 years :O :O


Aye, has gone quick!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldn't wear the leggings Tinks and I'm 6 ft with long legs for the reason Nonnie says.....In case the camel toe makes an appearance.:skep:

You can get jeans that are quite slim fit but made with cotton,not jeggings but something like this....(but not in white but just showing you as a example)

32in White Supersoft Skinny Jeans

I wouldn't be without my jeans,You can get them in all different colours now.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Another thing to consider is that white and food arent always a good mix


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> If I were you, I'd wear black jeggings (if you get a decent pair that have a nice cut they can look nice), a black Rock Chick type tee and funky rock chick boots. You will feel and look slimmer in black and the boots and tee shirt will give you the desired Rock Chick look.


But then it's all black


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd destroy all idea of the american outfit, it's hideous to be honest! 
The first option is the best, but try for a pair of black jeans or thick jeggings maybe if you really want to go for the legging theme?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just pick out two random things from your wardrobe and then sorted, 
that's usually my approach lol


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> just pick out two random things from your wardrobe and then sorted,
> that's usually my approach lol


Me too lol


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> But then it's all black


Show us what kind of tops you have Tinks,bet you've got one that isn't all black.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> just pick out two random things from your wardrobe and then sorted,
> that's usually my approach lol


I do that usually too

Lol I want to actually look nice for a change


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I do that usually too
> 
> Lol I want to actually look nice for a change


hmmmm, whats the occasion? sometimes you can find you're overdressed for something casual and then you feel even more awkward lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> But then it's all black


Black is good....just liven it up with some sort of Rock type motif on the tee. My gothy Daughter wears black mostly always, sometimes with a bit of red tartan thrown in....it's a good look if you can pull it off


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

................................................


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't advise the American outfit for anyone over the age of 19 tbh 

Plus I don't think it will flatter the figure imho.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Show us what kind of tops you have Tinks,bet you've got one that isn't all black.


Baseball tops

New Look Inspire | New Look Inspire Baseball Number T-Shirt at ASOS

Inspire Burgundy Chicago Baseball T-Shirt

Inspire Black Chicago Baseball Oversized T-Shirt

Couple of checked shirts

Footy/sports tops


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How about wearing a mini skirt or dress over the top of the leggings?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I wouldn't wear the leggings Tinks and I'm 6 ft with long legs for the reason Nonnie says.....In case the camel toe makes an appearance.:skep:
> 
> You can get jeans that are quite slim fit but made with cotton,not jeggings but something like this....(but not in white but just showing you as a example)
> 
> ...


me too.jeans always but leggings are more comfy to wear.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> hmmmm, whats the occasion? sometimes you can find you're overdressed for something casual and then you feel even more awkward lol


Just a meal out, no occasion



rona said:


> How about wearing a mini skirt or dress over the top of the leggings?


Dress = no no, too feminine

Only have one skirt and I wouldn't wear it out

Don't have the money for my tartan one yet


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Baseball tops
> 
> New Look Inspire | New Look Inspire Baseball Number T-Shirt at ASOS
> 
> ...


They're all the same  Think you need to step out of your comfort Zone a little missis.

Out of those I like the first one the best...would look nice with a pair of comfy jeans


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Noooo to shiny leggins, on a larger lady ( like me ) they look AWFUL you can see every bulge and bump and they're quite often very see through once they stretch. 

I like the first idea, minus the "wet look" leggins, just get plain ones, or even better jeggins! 

PS: I learned from experience.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> They're all the same  Think you need to step out of your comfort Zone a little missis.
> 
> Out of those I like the first one the best...would look nice with a pair of comfy jeans


Jeans are not an option lol

That first one is actually quite see through  :lol:

I'm a casual none feminine person lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

maybe cause you wanna try look nice for a change you should try the feminine look  
I personally wouldn't wear leggings unless the top is reasonably long 
jeans are much better at hiding the lumps lol


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I always wear a dress and tights, nice and comfy and keeps skin hidden lol. Or leggings with a long top that goes down past my bum. I prefer comfort over fashion lol.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Jeans are not an option lol
> 
> That first one is actually quite see through  :lol:
> 
> I'm a casual none feminine person lol


Hope you wear a braziere !!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just a meal out, no occasion
> 
> Dress = no no, too feminine
> 
> ...


Like this one

SEXY CHIC SIZE16,18 & 20 BLACK OFF THE SHOULDER MINI DRESS/TOP | eBay

Just like a sexy t shirt


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *Jeans are not an option* lol
> 
> That first one is actually quite see through  :lol:
> 
> I'm a casual none feminine person lol


May I ask why jeans aren't an option?

There's soooo many different cuts these days, if you got 'boyfriend' cut they wouldn't be overly girly 

Oh & the American baseball look, I'm not keen  reminds me of Michael J. Fox in Teen Wolf


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> maybe cause you wanna try look nice for a change you should try the feminine look
> I personally wouldn't wear leggings unless the top is reasonably long
> jeans are much better at hiding the lumps lol


Feminine doesn't make me feel good

The top is long



loubyfrog said:


> Hope you wear a braziere !!


Lol yup

Genie bra


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The American look is very in the now.

I'd go for leggings, a baseball top and some white converse shoes.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> *The American look is very in the now.*
> 
> I'd go for leggings, a baseball top and some white converse shoes.


Is it really?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

rona said:


> Like this one
> 
> SEXY CHIC SIZE16,18 & 20 BLACK OFF THE SHOULDER MINI DRESS/TOP | eBay
> 
> Just like a sexy t shirt


I really don't like that 

Looks too cute and feminine for me



simplysardonic said:


> May I ask why jeans aren't an option?
> 
> There's soooo many different cuts these days, if you got 'boyfriend' cut they wouldn't be overly girly
> 
> Oh & the American baseball look, I'm not keen  reminds me of Michael J. Fox in Teen Wolf


I don't find them comfortable, they are too hot and heavy


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> The American look is very in the now.
> 
> I'd go for leggings, a baseball top and some white converse shoes.


Don't have converse, how about white wedge trainers or black/white high tops?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *I really don't like that
> 
> Looks too cute and feminine for me*
> 
> I don't find them comfortable, they are too hot and heavy


...but you might like it when it's on .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> ...but you might like it when it's on .


Believe me I won't lol

I don't like dressing girly for my OH


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure I would have the confidence to wear leggings, even back in my thinner days!
Just remember not to go overboard though, Tinks. Whatever 'look' you are going for pick out a couple of key statement pieces and keep the rest fairly plain, otherwise you risk looking like the only person in fancy dress!!LOL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I want my OH to find me attractive





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Believe me I won't lol
> 
> I don't like dressing girly for my OH


Does not compute :skep:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

...wear the first outfit.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Does not compute :skep:


How come??


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

What about this lil number Tinks.....

Bottoms.

Pull On Bootcut Jeggings Length 31in | Simply Be

Top.

Praslin Silver Heart Front T-Shirt | Simply Be

Would look nice with a pair of flat pumps,ie,converse,vans etc.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

High tops would be fine


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> What about this lil number Tinks.....
> 
> Bottoms.
> 
> ...


Really don't like jeggings, they aren't very rock chick

Love the top though, added to favourites for when it comes back in stock


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How come??


You want your other half to find you attractive - he obviously finds feminine women attractive - but you wont wear feminine clothing to please him (not that you should of course - he is either attracted to you or he isnt, clothes dont make a person, nor do they matter one iota).

I mean we arent talking sexual fantasy and role play here, just day to day and occasional going out wear.

If it were in the bedroom, then id get it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> You want your other half to find you attractive - he obviously finds feminine women attractive - but you wont wear feminine clothing to please him (not that you should of course - he is either attracted to you or he isnt, clothes dont make a person, nor do they matter one iota).
> 
> I mean we arent talking sexual fantasy and role play here, just day to day and occasional going out wear.
> 
> If it were in the bedroom, then id get it.


I do dress feminine for him sometimes at home, just not all the time and definitely not when going out

He likes the rock chick look too, he picked those wet look leggings lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> You want your other half to find you attractive - he obviously finds feminine women attractive - but you wont wear feminine clothing to please him (not that you should of course - he is either attracted to you or he isnt, clothes dont make a person, nor do they matter one iota).
> 
> I mean we arent talking sexual fantasy and role play here, just day to day and occasional going out wear.
> 
> *If it were in the bedroom, then id get it.*


Now you are going to get a load of pm's from men :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

rona said:


> Now you are going to get a load of pm's from men :lol:


I was going to see the same thing.

Nonnie,please keep your bedroom activity info to yourself.:laugh:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bugger, i cant think of a fitting reply.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I do dress feminine for him sometimes at home, just not all the time and definitely not when going out
> 
> He likes the rock chick look too, he picked those wet look leggings lol


Aaaaw Tinks,Its up to YOU what you wear not your Boyfriend,That's probably one of the reasons why you have self esteem issues.....because he's not letting you make your own decisions and have your own opinions on what you wear and want to ware.

There's a difference between commenting on if your partner looks okay in what they have on and actually choosing their outfits....It's not good.

Sorry that I've brought it up but you keep saying "your OH likes this and that"
Well...if he likes the clothes that much,let he bloody wear them and you order clothes that you like....Its your body,not his.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If women went around dressed in what their partners liked, half would be dressed like their mothers, the other half like they should be stuck on a street corner.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate leggings with a passion then should banned and just be worn for fitness in my opinion and not at all if you are of a larger build. 

What about a nice pair of linen trousers and a nice top/shirt or jumper?

You can "rock chick" make up.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I do not like either.

Just go with what you are happier in, don't you have something already rather then buying new stuff?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Really don't like jeggings, *they aren't very rock chick
> *
> Love the top though, added to favourites for when it comes back in stock


You know the 'rock chick' style is extremely feminine and takes a lot of attitude/confidence to pull it off properly. You need some pretty jewelry and some makeup to match. I don't really have a style, I wear my leather jacket and boots and I also wear pretty dresses and dolly shoes, I feel comfy and confident in both.

Wear something you feel comfortable in, I'm sure your OH will prefer you feeling confident with what you're wearing instead of self conscious.

I'd got for the first look but not the wet leggings, i've yet to see a person look good in them. Black skinny jeans would be nicer.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Aaaaw Tinks,Its up to YOU what you wear not your Boyfriend,That's probably one of the reasons why you have self esteem issues.....because he's not letting you make your own decisions and have your own opinions on what you wear and want to ware.
> 
> There's a difference between commenting on if your partner looks okay in what they have on and actually choosing their outfits....It's not good.
> 
> ...


But I want to look nice for him



button50 said:


> I hate leggings with a passion then should banned and just be worn for fitness in my opinion and not at all if you are of a larger build.
> 
> What about a nice pair of linen trousers and a nice top/shirt or jumper?
> 
> You can "rock chick" make up.


Rock chick make up is no good if you don't have the clothes lol

Bit like wearing nice feminine make up and dressing in trackie bottoms and a footy top lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Sorry, I do not like either.
> 
> Just go with what you are happier in, don't you have something already rather then buying new stuff?


Everything I've posted is stuff I already have


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Rock chick make up is no good if you don't have the clothes lol
> 
> Bit like wearing nice feminine make up and dressing in trackie bottoms and a footy top lol


Of course it is i always have my rocky makeup on no matter what im wearing its my style and when i work or doing activities i still like that style!

When i used to play pro ladies football i still had my eye makeup its either your style or its not. If its forced you will look uncomfortable.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What one do you prefer tinks?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> What one do you prefer tinks?


I don't know lol

Leaning more towards rock chick but I love the blue American leggings lol


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Me too! Getting them ordered tonight!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> But I want to look nice for him


You would look good in anything if you like it and the confidence to wear it, whilst it's nice to care what your OH thinks you seem to post constantly how you are trying to keep him happy whilst being a misery yourself, you will never find your confidence or self esteem by letting others (i.e. your OH) dictate what you wear and how you act.

I am of the larger build and wear leggings (sorry to all those who I may offend by doing so  ) but I would never wear wet look leggings as they are not at all forgiving or suited to one of a more cuddly disposition, I also don't like the baseball clothing as for me it's far too casual for going out for a meal.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Me too! Getting them ordered tonight!


Yay 

I wonder if the American leggings and the black baseball top without the jacket will look ok


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MontyMaude said:


> You would look good in anything if you like it and the confidence to wear it, whilst it's nice to care what your OH thinks you seem to post constantly how you are trying to keep him happy whilst being a misery yourself, you will never find your confidence or self esteem by letting others (i.e. your OH) dictate what you wear and how you act.
> 
> I am of the larger build and wear leggings (sorry to all those who I may offend by doing so  ) but I would never wear wet look leggings as they are not at all forgiving or suited to one of a more cuddly disposition, I also don't like the baseball clothing as for me it's far too casual for going out for a meal.


It's a casual place, not really that dressy

If he finds me hot it will boost my confidence


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you have the stuff already try on different things until you find a combination you're happy with


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Only wear the wet look leggings if you wish to resemble a seal.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The black top would go with them I think.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the first look - dont like the second look at all, but just because its not 'me'.

I do agree with others about the leggings though, and I have a pair of wet look leggings!

With that particular outfit, you need a longer top (mini dress length at least) to go with wet look leggings, or you need a pair of normal 'matt' leggings.

I wear my wetlooks under a long lace skirt, but I know you dont do skirts, although my outfit was girly, it wasn't 'girly' girly if you know what I mean?

At a gig last year


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's a casual place, not really that dressy
> 
> If he finds me hot it will boost my confidence


You shouldn't be relying on him to boost your confidence, you need to find it yourself and then he will find you more attractive because you have the confidence, wear what you want and feel good in to please yourself nobody else.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I like the first look - dont like the second look at all, but just because its not 'me'.
> 
> I do agree with others about the leggings though, and I have a pair of wet look leggings!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah there's girly then girly girly

If I choose that look the top is long, well past my bum


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

If it's somewhere like Ho's down Stanhope Street (cheeky pint in the Newcastle Arms first) no-one will give a crap what you wear. It's is not an 'occasion', just wear whatever you want. I can't understand the dilemma.  At the max, I might change out of yard boots stinking of horse p!ss if the OH wants to go out for lunch, it's no biggy.


----------



## oliverwestby (Oct 27, 2011)

different prople look good in different things - how about a photo of you in each so everyone can decide what looks best on you rather than what they think it will look like.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

How about your sailor outfit or mouse hoody?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol @ my sailor outfit :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

You're going to need to excuse me a little on this, I'm getting on a bit and I'm not a fan of the latest trends in young ladies dress sense. However, as someone who's wife has always dressed for the occasion it occurs to me that dining out is a time for a little elegance , or is that something that is passe these days.?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

springerpete said:


> You're going to need to excuse me a little on this, I'm getting on a bit and I'm not a fan of the latest trends in young ladies dress sense. However, as someone who's wife has always dressed for the occasion it occurs to me that dining out is a time for a little elegance , or is that something that is passe these days.?


The place really isn't posh, my sister was in jeans and a top last time


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Just think how you'd stand out from the crowd in a simple elegant dress then. Just a thought.???? Enjoy the meal whatever you decide to wear.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

springerpete said:


> Just think how you'd stand out from the crowd in a simple elegant dress then. Just a thought.???? Enjoy the meal whatever you decide to wear.


I don't want to stand out from the crowd lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I like the first look - dont like the second look at all, but just because its not 'me'.
> 
> I do agree with others about the leggings though, and I have a pair of wet look leggings!
> 
> ...


Love the boots!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Okay. If there's one thing I know, it's clothes...

So, firstly... Wet-look leggings only look good if you are six feet tall and a size six. Even then, they make me cringe a little.

Secondly, there is only one way to kill the Rock-Chick look and that is to overdo it... Leggings, boots, rock T with a leather jacket is too much... Don't try so hard. Real rock stars don't try... That's the trick. 

So, I would advise a pair of skinny black jeans (don't understand how you cannot like them but like wet-look leggings? You'll overheat more in those leggings than in jeans)... A pair of flats (heels if you dare), a solid coloured tank top... Plain and simple, no designs... And voila! Most rock looks are also about how you accessorize. Layered bracelets, a cross necklace etc... Smokey eyes and tousled, yet stylish hair...

It also depends on where you're going for dinner... Obviously I wouldn't advise going for te rock-chick look if you're going to a fancy restaurant -not unless you're Kate Moss. 

As for the All-American look... Yeah, it's okay, I you're going to MacDonald's.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't want to stand out from the crowd lol


You will do if you go out looking like you've struck oil.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Tink, my sister spends her life having her hair how her hubby likes it, she dresses how hubby likes it, She loses weight or puts it on to please him...

She never looks happy...truly happy. What a waste.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay. If there's one thing I know, it's clothes...
> 
> So, firstly... Wet-look leggings only look good if you are six feet tall and a size six. Even then, they make me cringe a little.
> 
> ...


I disagree about the heat thing, I'm a lot cooler in leggings

Coukd agree on the other things aside from tousled hair, mines short unfortunately


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink best thing to do is try stuff on, whatever feels best then wear that.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Love the boots!


I've got a pair of those (not red laces though...black laces) that my OH bought me over 20 years ago in Oxford Street. I don't wear them anymore (can't do even small heels now)....but I would never part with them....such beautiful boots and they look fab on the Sexy McWillow

McWillow, if I dressed like that, my OH would never let me out of the bedroom. That's why I live in jeans, leggings and jeggings, lol :biggrin:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Tink, my sister spends her life having her hair how her hubby likes it, she dresses how hubby likes it, She loses weight or puts it on to please him...
> 
> She never looks happy...truly happy. What a waste.


I don't do it all for him, believe me I do not look how he wants me to look all of the time

But it is nice to give him a treat and I do want him to find me attractive, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I disagree about the heat thing, I'm a lot cooler in leggings
> 
> Coukd agree on the other things aside from tousled hair, mines short unfortunately


Have you ever tried to pull wet-look leggings back up when you're sweating?

Have you seen that episode of Friends when Ross wears leather trousers, goes to the toilet and can't get his trousers back up? That's all I think of.

Stay away from the leggings, Please!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Tink best thing to do is try stuff on, whatever feels best then wear that.


Yeah I think that would be best


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh! And tousled hair still works if it's short


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> Have you ever tried to pull wet-look leggings back up when you're sweating?
> 
> Have you seen that episode of Friends when Ross wears leather trousers, goes to the toilet and can't get his trousers back up? That's all I think of.
> 
> Stay away from the leggings, Please!


Lol yeah good point and I have to say the same thing crossed my mind

I will be wearing one of my pairs of leggings, sorry but I like them and they are comfy


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah I think that would be best


I always have the best nights out when I go out feeling comfy. I do like to dress up but if I don't feel quite right it annoys me all night. Go with what you think.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> What would you suggest she wears Mother Teresa?


Something nice fitting which would suit her figure...any 'friend' would be honest and tell her how ridiculous the clothes on the first post would look.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Have you ever tried to pull wet-look leggings back up when you're sweating?
> 
> Have you seen that episode of Friends when Ross wears leather trousers, goes to the toilet and can't get his trousers back up? That's all I think of.
> 
> Stay away from the leggings, Please!


I agree the wet look leggings are not the best for flattering the figure but the college type, don't know what you call them, leggings are really not good for anyone, unless they are blessed with the body of a super model. Mind you, I'm past my sell by date (in my forties) so what do I know


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I always have the best nights out when I go out feeling comfy. I do like to dress up but if I don't feel quite right it annoys me all night. Go with what you think.


Definitely need to be comfortable


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> I agree the wet look leggings are not the best for flattering the figure but the college type, don't know what you call them, leggings are really not good for anyone, unless they are blessed with the body of a super model. Mind you, I'm past my sell by date (in my forties) so what do I know


Give over, my OHs 44 and he's not past his 

Anyway, I thought you were younger


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> I've got a pair of those (not red laces though...black laces) that my OH bought me over 20 years ago in Oxford Street. I don't wear them anymore (can't do even small heels now)....but I would never part with them....such beautiful boots and they look fab on the Sexy McWillow
> 
> McWillow, if I dressed like that, my OH would never let me out of the bedroom. That's why I live in jeans, leggings and jeggings, lol :biggrin:


I love those boots - I got them on eBay a few years ago, and they came with black laces. I just went to HobbyCraft and got some thin ribbon to use, so I could co-ordinate  I have lime green, red and purple, but usually wear the red 

And I only dress like that for gigs, and am usually not ready til its time to leave 

As we speak I am in a jumper I wore to work, a pair of fleecy christmas pattered PJ bottoms from Primark (soooooo comfy!!), and a pair of christmas patterned thermal socks :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh! And tousled hair still works if it's short


Yes, I was thinking maybe a bit of wax to give it the tousled look and keep that look in place a bit? I have never had short hair though...so could be talking carp.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Something nice fitting which would suit her figure...any 'friend' would be honest and tell her how ridiculous the clothes on the first post would look.


The top & boots from the 1st outfit were OK (though I wouldn't wear white, I like my clothes like I like my Sith Lords- on the dark side )

Dunno what to suggest in place of wet look leggings though


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I love those boots - I got them on eBay a few years ago, and they came with black laces. I just went to HobbyCraft and got some thin ribbon to use, so I could co-ordinate  I have lime green, red and purple, but usually wear the red
> 
> And I only dress like that for gigs, and am usually not ready til its time to leave
> 
> As we speak I am in a jumper I wore to work, a pair of fleecy christmas pattered PJ bottoms from Primark (soooooo comfy!!), and a pair of christmas patterned thermal socks :lol:


Oh, well our indoor dress sense is similar. I live in PJs in the house....so comfy.

Can I be a nosey cow bag and ask about the "gigs" ... I've heard you mention your gigs before but didn't like to be nosey  What are the gigs you go to (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

All I can say is leggings and T-shirt is not for me.

I like either a pair of trousers and a top with a subtle glint, a dress or flared skirt and top/jumper again with a bit of sparkle if I am going somewhere special. Otherwise trousers or a skirt with a dressy top.

My girls are very girly even our granddaughter loves party dresses. 

I'm definitely not the right person to advise you. Provided you are comfortable in the clothes you wear then that's all that matters.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Tink, I think you need to dress a little bit more classy, but not overdo it at the same time. No, I don't mean you should dress yourself up like a business woman or wear a gown as though you're going to some very expensive restaurant or the prom, but something that will be comfortable, yet, it will make you beam with confidence too! 

From what you've posted, I think that would be something to wear to McDonald's or some other fast-food restaurant, but you need to think where your parents are taking you for your meal, and you don't want to feel embarrassed by what you wear, compared to what other people are wearing.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Give over, my OHs 44 and he's not past his
> 
> Anyway, I thought you were younger


LOL....no I'm an old bird me :biggrin: Nearer 50 than 40 but my DDs keep me young at heart. If I dare wear anything that isn't "modern" they're like "Mum, you look like an old woman...get that off."

I didn't realise your OH was older than you. He should really be a little bit more clued up to your insecurities if he's that age, Tink tbh.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

K9Steve said:


> Tink, I think you need to dress a little bit more classy, but not overdo it at the same time. No, I don't mean you should dress yourself up like a business woman or wear a gown as though you're going to some very expensive restaurant or the prom, but something that will be comfortable, yet, it will make you beam with confidence too!
> 
> From what you've posted, I think that would be something to wear to McDonald's or some other fast-food restaurant, but you need to think where your parents are taking you for your meal, and you don't want to feel embarrassed by what you wear, compared to what other people are wearing.


I've been before, it's very casual, it's a Indian/pizza/Chinese all you can eat with more focus on the Indian side

My sister wore jeans and a top, my OH wore jeans and a jumper, my dad and bro in law wore casual trousers and shirt last time we were there


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> Yes, I was thinking maybe a bit of wax to give it the tousled look and keep that look in place a bit? I have never had short hair though...so could be talking carp.


Definitely wax to get get the tousled look (so Jake tells me).

If you do get wax you only need a tiny amount. Put it in your hand then rub your hands together to warm it up, then just kind of run your fingers through your hair - wax isnt something you want to 'rub in' like mousse.

Dont start at the roots as it will look greasy if you do that, so a little bit away from the roots.

Or if you dont want to use wax ( I personally cant get on with it) V05 do two sprays, that ar good value for money. They do a texturisrer and a volumiser.

Spray in the volumiser when your hair is wet, then blow dry it upside down - if you dont have a hair dryer, spray it in and keep ruffling your hair as it drys. When its dry, spray in the texturisrer, and just run your fingers through your hair - it will give it definition and a great tousled look :yesnod:

PS: if you blowdry upside down you will look like you have stuck your finger in a light socket - dont panic! Just use a normal brush, or finger brush your hair, and it will calm it right down, then use the texturiser spray.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Definitely wax to get get the tousled look (so Jake tells me).
> 
> If you do get wax you only need a tiny amount. Put it in your hand then rub your hands together to warm it up, then just kind of run your fingers through your hair - wax isnt something you want to 'rub in' like mousse.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the tips

I do have a couple of VO5 products, ones a anti fluff spray lol

Will have to practice


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Have a look round at legging too Tink, some are really reasonable priced and look really good with a long (butt covering) top and boots, Its the sort of thing I always wear if we are going our casual.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> Oh, well our indoor dress sense is similar. I live in PJs in the house....so comfy.
> 
> Can I be a nosey cow bag and ask about the "gigs" ... I've heard you mention your gigs before but didn't like to be nosey  What are the gigs you go to (if you don't mind me asking)?


Well my favourite bands are probaly unknown on here (unless I have converted anyone  )

But mainly Tenek, Mesh and De/Vision. Theres a lot of bands I really want to see, Iris and Apoptygma Bezerk being the main ones I would _love_ to see! But most of the bands I like mainly tour Europe, as the type of music has a huge following over there (Iris are actually from Texas though, and I missed the tickets for last time they were in Germany  )

You can find them all on YouTube, and I have posted links in the 'what are you listening to' thread a few times :blush:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Well my favourite bands are probaly unknown on here (unless I have converted anyone  )
> 
> But mainly Tenek, Mesh and De/Vision. Theres a lot of bands I really want to see, Iris and Apoptygma Bezerk being the main ones I would _love_ to see! But most of the bands I like mainly tour Europe, as the type of music has a huge following over there (Iris are actually from Texas though, and I missed the tickets for last time they were in Germany  )
> 
> You can find them all on YouTube, and I have posted links in the 'what are you listening to' thread a few times :blush:


OH thanks WcW, will have a little YouTube nosey :thumbup1: I haven't heard of any of those groups at all


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sick of the online bullying!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And yet again you can't resist this petty having a go at each other!


----------

